# foot print billing



## TallAdam85 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey thinking of going with footprintbilling.com has anyone used them or are using them if so pros and cons?
I need a billing company asap and so far they look like the best


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 21, 2010)

nothing?


----------

